# Third/Fourth Degree Tear



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I suffered a 3c tear when having my daughter last October. It was repaired in theatre but I was told it was a complex tear and that next time they would strongly advise a planned c-section. Luckily I have no continence issues but feel very 'heavy' down there are times or as my GP described it as 'prolapsey'! I'm now planning baby number 2 and I'm worried that the pressure of a growing foetus will make these problems worse. Does anyone have any experience of this? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you seen a midwife for reeducation?  In france we get 10 sessions and it is good.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Teeinparis, do you mean like for physio? I was followed up by a physio who I saw twice after delivery and she discharged me when things were improving. I've been doing my pelvic floor exercises whenever I can remember to (should be once a day but I probably remember 5 times a week). I'm sure I will be fine but I'm definitely a worst case scenario person and like to be prepared for all eventualities!xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes - we call the pelvic floor reeducation in France.  There is also a yoga teacher here that does a pelvic floor workshop.  That will do the most good


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank teeinparis I'll have a look to see if there is something similar here. Things are definitely improved since my delivery and they said it would take a year to heal properly and my daughter is almost 11 months so I do think going in the right direction. I suppose I'm just concerned in case getting pregnant again will exacerbate things with growing baby/relaxing hormones etc.xx


----------

